# Fairfield County Fair Lancaster, Ohio Oct. 10-16



## memmurphy

Fairfield County Fair Lancaster, Ohio
October 10-16
Lancaster Fairgrounds

- Garden Tractor Pull
- Peddle Tractor Pull
- Tractor & Truck Pull
- Combine Demolition Derby

Please see link below for more information.

Faifield County Fair Homepage 

Mark


----------



## tik

was wondering what day an time is the garden tractor pull for the fair at lancaster ohio fair grounds i have searched the fair page but couldnt find anything an where can i find a set of rules for the garden tractors thanks


----------



## pogobill

Welcome tik,
looks like the fair you are replying to was in 2004. I checked this years events and there doesn't seem to be a garden tractor pull any more. Of course there are some phone numbers there on the site that you could call for further information. Sounds like one heck of a fair!


----------



## Ken N Tx

tik said:


> was wondering what day an time is the garden tractor pull for the fair at lancaster ohio fair grounds i have searched the fair page but couldnt find anything an where can i find a set of rules for the garden tractors thanks


 Bye This Thread is from 2004....It maybe out of date for the current fair..edro:


----------



## memmurphy

The only things I could find after scouring their current website and contest registration forms was the truck and large tractor pull and the pedal tractor pull. Looks like they are not having the small tractor pull this year.


----------

